# uninstalling cyberdefender



## marydenzilcookie (Jun 8, 2009)

I downloaded the free version of cyberdefender, thinking I was downloading defender with windows. Anyway, I went to install/uninstall program on my control panel. When I do the uninstall it tells me it is uninstalled and then the icon is still there. It says it is a toolbar. I cannot find any trace of the program on my computer and am hoping that means it is gone but how can I get rid of the icon on my control panel.

I have done several virus scans and found one trojan which was removed. I tried also going to the safe mode and that didn't work either. I have vista premium.

Does anyone have any other suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

CyberDefender has a bad reputation. It's a questionable product.

Try using the free Revo Uninstaller.


----------



## marydenzilcookie (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you so very, very much. That Revo uninstaller is awesome. I had tried 6 different uninstallers and that is the only one that worked. Thank you again!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

